# Security camera?



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I need to buy 2 low price level security cameras for a friend to install them on his house. I have never been doing that so I dont know what all do I need.

I need something that is in the lower price level and should be pretty good image quality also at night. I need it to save video for a couple of days and then automatically rewrite the oldest parts with the new footage.

Any help appreciated


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Home Depot > *4-Channel HD 1080p 1TB Surveillance Security System and 2 Bullet Cameras with Mobile Viewing* - $149.99


?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> Home Depot > *4-Channel HD 1080p 1TB Surveillance Security System and 2 Bullet Cameras with Mobile Viewing* - $149.99
> 
> 
> ?


Looks great, however, I was looking for something a little cheaper. Something similar to this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-0MP-AH...hash=item2cdb0ad24b:m:mS7X7XTLrCrjpp-7MKqi8GA

But then again I dont know if I need anything else and how to set it up to record on HDD and automatically rewrite old footage with new..


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

1) Cheaper than $150 for the entire package? 

2) The NVR (network video recorder) handles the video recording, including overwriting the oldest when it runs out of space.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> 1) Cheaper than $150 for the entire package?
> 
> 2) The NVR (network video recorder) handles the video recording, including overwriting the oldest when it runs out of space.


I have never been working with this stuff so I dont even know how it all works 

And what if I only buy a camera like the one I sent you from ebay? Can I just directly connect it to the PC and set it up like that?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I suppose it could be done but, the quality of the video is going to be terrible. Certainly not good enough for identification. You'd need at least 2MP cameras (1080P) and that's still not going to be that great.


----------

